# Very Cool New Samples Kit - Polish Angel



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys. :wave:

My new samples kit is a very very cool one at a low price too.

A while ago a new company from Germany called Polish Angel contacted me about their products, and sent me samples to sell, so I've put a neat little kit together. 
Their packaging and products are well designed and not cheaply done by any means.
Check out www.polishangel.net (it's in German so use a translation page thingy) and have a look around. Certainly some very uniquely packaged products on there.

Anyhow, here's what you get in the samples kit:

For starters, a normal full size 150ml pot of Concours de Beauty wax alone costs £45, and in the kit it includes 60ml of wax in a high quality tub for way less than £10, so this kit really is *huge* value for money!!

This pack contains all you need to get a high quality finish on your paintwork from prep to maintenance. This is a samples kit though remember guys, so although some of the products will do more than a couple of cars, other may only do a few panels.

*Kit Contains:*

1 x 60ml sample pot Polish Angel Concours de Beauty (has 60% grade 1 Carnauba in) _includes free applicator pad._
1 x 20ml Polish Angel Escalade Lotion (Paint Cleaner)
1 x 15ml Polish Angel Master Sealant
1 x 20ml Polish Angel Glissante Shampoo - (smells like coconut)
1 x Polish Angel high quality clear sticker

*Price and Payment*

- Polish Angel Kit including U.K P+P is only: *£12.75*

- Polish Angel Kit including European Shipping is only: *£12.80*

- PayPal address: [email protected]

*For the photo's below I used the products as follows:*

*Concours de Beauty*: Used Master Sealant first. Applied wax by hand. Cured for 15 minutes before removal.

*Eclate Lotion*: Cleaned and clayed first, then used Esclate on a medium-hard pad with a DA on low-medium speed. I did 3 passes for the finish you see below.

*Master Sealant*: Probably the easiest sealant ever to apply and remove. Applied by hand, left for 15 minutes and removed.

*Glissante Shampoo*: pH neutral and includes essential oils for a nice finish and feel. Foams well. Mix your 30ml sample into 10L of warm water.

*The kit*










*Photographs of the Concours de Beauty in action*



















*Photographs of the Master Sealant in action*



















*Photo's of the Esclate Lotion*





































*Polish Angel Sticker (Clear when removed from backing)*


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I will give this a try


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I'll get some when I get paid start of next week so don't sell them all


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

amazing


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interested Chris as always. Can you link me to the wax page I can't see it on their website by that name.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

gally said:


> Interested Chris as always. Can you link me to the wax page I can't see it on their website by that name.


No probs.Thanks for the enquiry. :thumb:
http://polishangel.net/lackpflege/wachse/polishangelconcours-de-beauty-carnaubawachs-150ml.php


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

monies sent chris :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

OOOOO a new shampoo:lol:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

payment sent :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Ross said:


> OOOOO a new shampoo:lol:


:lol: Yeah it smells ace too. :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I worked out the P+P wrong for the U.K. 
I was classing it as a large letter, when it's actually a 'packet' - which is almost £1 more. :wall:
So, I've had to add on £1 to the order. Not exactly a bank-breaking figure though at least. 

Bizarrely, the P+P for the U.K works out at nearly the same as Europe. 

http://sg.royalmail.com/portal/rm/P...s&keyname=rmPriceFinderResults&catId=23500532

Thanks for understanding.
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone received their Polish Angel kit yet?
Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Monies sent 

Kenneth


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyberdog said:


> Monies sent
> 
> Kenneth


Samples will be shipped to you today. I have emailed you the instructions etc.
Thank you.
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone received their Polish Angel kit yet?
> Cheers, :thumb:
> Chris.


Got mine yesterday , well worth the money for a sample kit :thumb: will try it out tomorrow on my car which is going on show Sunday at a car show


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

rec mine today chris, cheers:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

steves cleenz said:


> Got mine yesterday , well worth the money for a sample kit :thumb: will try it out tomorrow on my car which is going on show Sunday at a car show


Thanks.
Some pics of your car would be cool once you finish it. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

from using the wax today it was very easy to use, easy on easy off, havent tried any of the other stuff just the wax so far, gave the car a nice shine, will get some pics up tomorrow night


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Job. The chicks concept is similar to cg website, but more classy chicks!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I want :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you got any of these kits left?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I want :thumb:


Send monies through PayPal then  :lol:



IanG said:


> Have you got any of these kits left?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Yes, we have some left if you want one (or several - they make an ace prezzie)

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Just to let you know guys - I've not got a huge amount of the Polish Angel kits left. Once I've sold these, I probably will not get any more. 
Considering that I have sold just over half my stock in the last week alone, it gives you some idea.
The last few times that I have done these sort of popular samples, there have been a lot of 'got any left' PM's - when there are none. 
Just a friendly heads-up. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris CPT said:


> Thanks.
> Some pics of your car would be cool once you finish it. :thumb:
> Cheers,
> Chris.


well i thought it was very easy to use, well i only used the paint cleaner and wax, wax did leave some residue in places but i think that was down to it getting a bit damp as it was late in the day by teh time i got to apply the wax, but other than that it gets a :thumb: from me, now i am going to see how long the durability is as one panel is a half and half of another wax that i use

well here is a picture to show the shine, i did find it gave the car a nice deep shine though:


----------



## markuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris CPT said:


> Just to let you know guys - I've not got a huge amount of the Polish Angel kits left. Once I've sold these, I probably will not get any more.
> Considering that I have sold just over half my stock in the last week alone, it gives you some idea.
> The last few times that I have done these sort of popular samples, there have been a lot of 'got any left' PM's - when there are none.
> Just a friendly heads-up. :thumb:
> ...


just ordered one:thumb:


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there do you have a set left?

Pm me if you do please!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Just got the Polish Angel kit back in stock guys!* :thumb::thumb:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Desperate for one of these kits Chris but unable to use paypal at the minute. Is it possible to pay via bank transfer or a straight forward card payment?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

GPS said:


> Desperate for one of these kits Chris but unable to use paypal at the minute. Is it possible to pay via bank transfer or a straight forward card payment?


Hi. Thanks for the enquiry.
I'll PM you. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## mattybora (Mar 14, 2011)

how much are the kits


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

mattybora said:


> how much are the kits


The price is on the first page. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Polish Angel samples kit appearance change*

Hi guys. :wave:

The Polish Angel samples kit has changed, but in appearance only. 
You still get the wax in the tub, but the other products are now in handy syringes so you can measure out each product precisely. Cool eh! 
Note: The Master Sealant is now 15ml of product. Still a good size sample as not a lot is needed to cover a decent area.

Here's the photo:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a few of these left if anyone want to snatch one up. Once these are gone, I don't think we'll be able to get hold of any more! Just for your info so I don't get too many disappointed people. 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i may of missed but what sort of durability does the wax have?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

markbob917 said:


> i may of missed but what sort of durability does the wax have?


Hi. I've still got some kits left. :thumb:
Well, according to Polish Angel, with the right prep (using all the kit) and the right maintenance (using pH neutral shampoo etc) it should last 6 months, but I'm still in the trial stages with it.
Whatever though, the people that do buy t seem to really like it as it gives a really nice shine. 
HTH.
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just sent payment for one of these Unique Transaction ID #3AW01139Y6973161X


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

any kits left???


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> any kits left???


Hi Ethan.
Sorry for the delayed reply. I only have literally 2 of these kits left - so if you want one - be very quick. I sold 2 just yesterday. 

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## paul (big h) (Jul 28, 2011)

if you still have one of these please let me know i will paypal as soon as cheers


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

is it possible to order more wax from them? they seem to have nice tub on their website.

Shipping to canada? I would take one.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ll take a kit Chris, PP sent, I`ve said Angel Polish kit but you know what I mean !


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

frankiman said:


> is it possible to order more wax from them? they seem to have nice tub on their website.
> 
> Shipping to canada? I would take one.


PM sent. Cheers. 



DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`ll take a kit Chris, PP sent, I`ve said Angel Polish kit but you know what I mean !


Nope, I'm keeping your funds - I cannot be bothered to work out what you meant. :lol::lol:
Yes, no worries. I'll send it in tomorrows post for you. 
Thanks for the order. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

paul (big h) said:


> if you still have one of these please let me know i will paypal as soon as cheers


Hi Paul.
Looks like I may have just sold the last one BUT... I have just 2 single samples pots of the wax alone, and I could sell you one of those if you like?
PM me when you have 10 posts (the minimum). :thumb:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris CPT said:


> PM sent. Cheers.
> 
> Nope, I'm keeping your funds - I cannot be bothered to work out what you meant. :lol::lol:
> Yes, no worries. I'll send it in tomorrows post for you.


Its auld age mate 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*1 Polish Angel Kit left*

What I can now offer is the *Polish Angel Concours de Beauty 60ml sample pot (has 60% grade 1 Carnauba in!),
which includes free high quality applicator pad* for just:

*£6.80 including postage!!* Total bargain guys!

This offer is _exclusive _to Detailing World members. 

Remember though, only *2* of these sample pots in stock. There will be no more when these are gone!


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Payment sent for just wax pot...let me know if i got the amount right...thanks!

(Unique Transaction ID # 6BV36694MP914652E)


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

agpatel said:


> Payment sent for just wax pot...let me know if i got the amount right...thanks!
> 
> (Unique Transaction ID # 6BV36694MP914652E)


Ta for the order. 
I think the price is about right - I'll let you know. Should be gone though 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Gutted I missed this


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Gutted I missed this


You haven't quite missed it. There's still the wax pot on its own to buy. 
Only 1 left though, so be quick if you want it!
Cheers, 
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## paul (big h) (Jul 28, 2011)

bugger been away  looks like i missed the boat life would be good if it wan not for work


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

paul (big h) said:


> bugger been away  looks like i missed the boat life would be good if it wan not for work


Got a single 60ml pot of the Polish Angle Concours de Beauty left if you're interested. Only 1 though. Be quick or I'll put it on the European forums, where it'll get sold pronto. 

Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

go ill have a punt on this matey

payment and addy sent in pp notes
cheers

sorry for the **** up
somehow its sent it to celan your car!!???!!???!

you should have it now

The money has been sent.
stephen, you have sent £6.80 GBP to CarProductsTested.com


----------

